# Gorilla axel stage one vs high lifter 2in kit



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm looking for reviews on both the gorilla axel stage one lift and the high lifter 2in lift for a Honda 420 sra. Which is the better buy, and why is it better? Pros cons etc. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HL hands down... probably cheaper price too.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just read on a forum that the gorilla lift is a true 2in. Lift and the HL is a 1.5in... Any truth to that? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably not


----------

